# Tupelo vs Wildflower



## DeepSouthHoney11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I make alot of Wildflower every year and sell it in the drum for about 1.45 per lb. This past year though I have gotten into the business of bottling and selling my Tupelo, which is a much finer grade or Honey than any type of wildflower, for around 4.50 per lb to grocery stores and farmers market. I sell it for around 6.99 if I am retailing it. I am just wondering what I would need to do to sell my wildflower and should I mark up my price, Thanks


----------



## ProPacific (Jul 26, 2010)

Where are you selling the wildflower now?


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you sell out before the next harvest? If so, then you should probably raise the price... determine how much to raise the price by how long between the time you sell out and the time of next harvest is. I would add 10 cents per pound for every month inbetween selling out and harvesting more.


----------

